# Sony A55



## ringokid (Jan 7, 2011)

Just bought it and basically now i want opinions  Funny how i do things sometimes


----------



## KmH (Jan 7, 2011)

In my opinion, it's perfectly ok to use the dinner fork to eat your salad rather than using the salad fork to eat your salad.

Nikon and Canon own 75% of the dSLR camera market. The remaining 25% of the market is shared by all the other dSLR camera makers, Pentax, Fuji, Sigma, Olympus, Panasonic, Sony, and the rest.

Sony uses a unique, non-ISO standard hot shoe. All the other camera makers use the standard ISO 518:2006 hot shoe. In sony's defense, they inherited the odd-ball hot shoe when they bought Konica-Minolta's camera business.


----------



## ringokid (Jan 7, 2011)

Well i have sony basically everything so taht is what pushed me over the top i havent been disapointed yet but we shall see. thanks for the input.


----------



## wtdeane (Jan 7, 2011)

You have a great camera.  I've been a long time Minolta shooter who recently moved to Digital with the Sony Alpha mount.  All my legacy glass works on my new digital bodies.

Happy Shooting!


----------

